# Emergency help needed, LR is crashing all the time!



## Tom75 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a serious problem with my LR classic, I have started to sync a rather big collection with CC and since clicking on the sync icon for this collection for the first time LR classic crashes all the time ca 10 sec after opening. 

It started syncing this collection but and I tried to start it many times but its crashing immediately again. So I have deactivated the sync of this collection again but didnt help, it is still crashing immediately after starting.

What can I do?

Thanks and Regards,
Tom


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 31, 2018)

What do you mean by "crash"? Are you getting an error message? What other symptoms are you seeing?


----------



## Tom75 (Oct 31, 2018)

it shuts shuts itself down and I get the message LT stopped unexpectedly, if I want to send an error report to Adobe, thats all.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 31, 2018)

Maybe resetting preferences will help. See step 4 in the 'Standard Lighroom troubleshooting steps': Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 1, 2018)

I managed yesterday evening to start it and during the approximately 10sec it is running I switched off sync completely not only for this one collection that caused obviously the trouble but the whole sync to CC and then it kept open again and running as normal.

I worked a little with it just to test and then tried one more time to switch on the sync again just to see and it was immediately the same problem, it crashed and kept crashing after every restart.

So I think syncing a collection with about 2000 pictures is maybe too much for LR or for my iMac? 

I need to do some more experimenting but I need to solve this somehow to be able to sync my other stuff again at some point. since I have crossed off again the sync of this big collection, of course now it wants to sync back to normal every time I switch on sync and then it crashes. 

Maybe I could sort of copy this collection and give it a different name and then delete the original one that is cauysing the problem? 

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 1, 2018)

I have now created a new collection with the same pictures as in the problem causing collection and then I deleted this collection but that also didnt help, as soon as I activated the sync again LR crashed immediately.

Have sent now already several crash reports to Adobe but it would be really great if someone has any other ideas because this is a serious problem for me. Otherwise I just have to wait and hope it will be fixed in the next update?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 1, 2018)

Did you follow my suggestion to resetting preferences?  See step 4 in the 'Standard Lighroom troubleshooting steps': Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 2, 2018)

No I havent because I am working on a bigger project and wanted to avoid resetting everything. I am also quite certain that resetting preferences will not solve this sync problem that appeared when I activated it for this one collection. 

There is of course a chance that resetting will solve it but its my last hope, wantd to try other possibilities first. What exactly will this preferences resetting reset or what am I going to loose when doing this?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 2, 2018)

Tom75 said:


> What exactly will this preferences resetting reset or what am I going to loose when doing this?


Did you read the article i mentioned?
it starts with "If you’re still having problems, resetting Lightroom’s Preferences file can solve all sorts of ‘weirdness,’ so it’s a good early step in troubleshooting. " and there is a link to more detailed information and what is exactly stored in preferences.


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks yes I have read it and I might try it if there is no other possibility, I am just a little skeptical to doing this because if it doesnt help then it will just result in me configuring everything again.

But lets see, anyway thanks for the input


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 2, 2018)

Tom,
You can simply rename the preferences file. If that fixes your problem, fine, and re-configuring will indeed need to happen, but it'll get you going. If not, you can delete the new file that LR will create and rename the old one back. You'll lose hardly any time, and you won't need to reconfigure.

That said, is there anything "different" about any of the files in that collection?


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 2, 2018)

No, there is absolutely nothing different, its a collection with only image files, only that it contains many.

Where is the preferences file stored? You re-naming idea sounds like a good plan.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 2, 2018)

The article that Roelof pointed you to has a pointer to this: How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen

That explains where to find the preferences file on both Macs and Windows machines.


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes I saw that but its not in this location on my imac so I thought the explanation is maybe outdated

"In the Finder window, open the Preferences folder and scroll down to com.adobe.Lightroom6.plist"


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 2, 2018)

Ok, I found it now, it was located in a different library folder 

So I will remove only the files called com.adobe.LightroomClassic...... the ones called com.adobe.LightroomCC I will leave there as they are


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 2, 2018)

Have done now the reset of preferences and that worked out without any problems basically but unfortunately it didnt solve the problem.

As soon as I activated syncing LR crashed again so had to switch it off again and put pack the original preferences file.

This is really frustrating.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 3, 2018)

Have also commented on the same problem here but no solution so far 
Lightroom Classic: Crashing During Sync | Photoshop Family Customer Community

Please let me know if you have any more ideas.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi again,

do you think it might help if I uninstall and re-install LR and if I would do it what will I loose?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## martin_4 (Apr 14, 2020)

I have exactly the same problem. LR Classic crashes a few seconds after I enable syncing and keeps crashing. The cause must lie within the catalogue for two reasons. 1. other non-synced catalogues work just fine and 2. I just made a fresh (format c: and everything clean) install of my PC and the problem did not disappear, so obviously it has to be something within the catalog, but what????? I am really desperate


----------

